# "I would never go back to copper with sweating and soldering and all that."



## brointon (Jul 25, 2015)

These guys have a plethora of quality instructional videos.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ya that's quality all right


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Am I the only one where it hurts your head to watch these type of videos within only a few seconds of starting them? I can never sit through them.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow it's sad that guys like that will now be considered pro in the eyes of all those who watched the video and who know no better.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Am I the only one where it hurts your head to watch these type of videos within only a few seconds of starting them? I can never sit through them.


 I usually don't make it past 30 seconds, it's to painful, besides my respect level for any "professional " that does a how to video is extremely low.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Drill a hole in the wrong spot? Relocate your valve!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> my respect level for any "professional " that does a how to video is extremely low.


:thumbup: 100%

It honestly also pisses me off now when I see a "pro" on tv showing how to install things. To me, it seems like they sold out for 15 minutes of fame. Makes me wonder if some of them were even that good in the field or if they just have that "good tv personality" (most seem like fools to me). Subcontractors and clever editing takes care of any lack of skills.

Same thing with these gimmicky drain cleaning devices being sold on tv. They should just leave all this sh!t manipulation business to the pros.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The Dane said:


> Wow it's sad that guys like that will now be considered pro in the eyes of all those who watched the video and who know no better.


:thumbup: :thumbup:

And it's this type of stuff that HO's watch that makes them think they know how to do it, so they can tell you how to do it when they hire you because they "don't have the time" to do it themselves. Plus they think you should be cheaper because it all looked so easy on the youtube video.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Am I the only one where it hurts your head to watch these type of videos within only a few seconds of starting them? I can never sit through them.


It's even worse reading the comments. 

Do you think those idiots manage to earn minimum wage?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

lets run over to home depot and pick up some materials....

they might not supposed to be used with each other but who cares.....

I would like to see how many leaks those clowns have when they finally
get the water on to that mess.......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why did I Click on this thread?

There should be a warning in the title such as "Warning Contains Handihack Video."


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Drain cables direct likes it!


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Who in the hell would only have a corded drill?

They talk about how easy it is with pex and still use a corded drill for everything


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm not a residential plumber and those guys piss me off. I used to do residential and my **** didn't look like that BS. That's a god damn infomercial for home depot with all the sharkbite packages and fittings.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Drain cables direct likes it!


They like handihacks kinking new cables...:laughing:

Hey post another "How to Rod a Main Line with a K-400 from Homer" video.:laughing:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

WTF is he doing starting @4:40 ???????

https://youtu.be/dKfQDiu0qhU?t=4m54s


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

or this one @ 7:01, LOL at the waste arm already dinged with i bet a sawzall


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

4:40 I'd say he's getting ready for an s-trap for the vanity...

7:01 that was from the rats at home depot chewing on the pipe...

My eyes are bleeding...
Don't make me look at anymore of these...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm surprised you guys made it that far into it, I stopped at the dry fitted pex connections


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> WTF is he doing starting @4:40 ???????
> 
> https://youtu.be/dKfQDiu0qhU?t=4m54s


Better question would be, WTF is he doing starting @ 0:01


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm surprised you guys made it that far into it, I stopped at the dry fitted pex connections


I'm going right to the time specified...

No way in hell I'd watch it that long...

Pass me an icepick please... I need to gouge my eyes out...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

does he mention checking your fittings with a go/no go gauge?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> does he mention checking your fittings with a go/no go gauge?


no but he crimps them twice "for good luck"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> *4:40 I'd say he's getting ready for an s-trap for the vanity...
> *
> 
> My eyes are bleeding...
> Don't make me look at anymore of these...


 







If that's correct, then he is a real bozo. He may be installing an AAV under that sink. Because if he does not install an AAV under that lav, then there is no vent.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> If that's correct, then he is a real bozo. He may be installing an AAV under that sink. Because if he does not install an AAV under that lav, then there is no vent.


It's an unvented wet vent, come haven't you learned anything from Reds buddy


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> It's an unvented wet vent, come haven't you learned anything from Reds buddy


LOL Where is Jnohs anyway?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Redwood said:


> LOL Where is Jnohs anyway?


Gee, Redwood, I don't know...........


jnohs said:


> Call me dickwood I have exposed myself u hide behind an alies... like a pussy


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Gee, Redwood, I don't know...........



Just like you Plumber...
Kind of anonymous...
But... Not a role model like you... LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Redwood said:


> LOL Where is Jnohs anyway?


I just figured it was jnohs running the camera looks pretty typical for what he posts


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

If i'm not mistaken, that step ladder is not OSHA approved. This guy is a banana


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

bayside500 said:


> wtf is he doing starting @4:40 ???????
> 
> https://youtu.be/dkfqdiu0qhu?t=4m54s


omg !!! What about the sani tee !!! And it's a 2 x 11/2 to boot


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> LOL Where is Jnohs anyway?


I miss him. I bet he never returns.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

We definitely scared him away. To bad, we were just starting to have fun.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumber11928 said:


> omg !!! What about the sani tee !!! And it's a 2 x 11/2 to boot


Yea... I saw that when I looked at the drain for the vanity s-trap...

Do we need to call everything out or can we just say it is AFU?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

redwood said:


> yea... I saw that when i looked at the drain for the vanity s-trap...
> 
> Do we need to call everything out or can we just say it is afu?


afu.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Already f###ed up?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Already f###ed up?


All f###ed up

FUBAR would be another accurate description...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Yall are still subjecting your eyeballs to the torture?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Yall are still subjecting your eyeballs to the torture?


Nope! We aren't watching anything... Don't need to...

It is AFU & FUBAR... No matter what someone is talking about that covers it...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

F'ed up beyond all repair
....yeah yeah I'm captain obvious....


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This is pretty funny if you skip to 2:42


----------



## bowta360 (Jan 17, 2016)

I saw a scenario on one of the home improvement shows where they pulled a toilet and turned it 90 degrees, using the other side of the flange to mount the commode. The toilet ended up being WAY less than 15" from the side wall and the host of the show was like "there you have it guys,a simple way to move your toilet". I just shook my head


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

LMAO..maybe if the guy took the marbles out of his mouth you could understand him better..............years ago home depot had in store demos on how to do stuff, one of them was changing out your home main electrical panel..wtf..they stopped after a few people fried themselves and the lawyers had a field day......


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Lol... I LOVE! That....


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

plumberkc said:


> This is pretty funny if you skip to 2:42


 VERY funny! ?


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Glad you guys like my dyi vids:thumbup:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Bayside500 said:


> no but he crimps them twice "for good luck"


I haven't used that style, we use viega, but I'm pretty sure that's just called **cking up your crimp.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I haven't used that style, we use viega, but I'm pretty sure that's just called **cking up your crimp.


We'd kick you out of PZ if you used Home Depot pex


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> We'd kick you out of PZ if you used Home Depot pex


It's a good thing I only use Lowe's pex then


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

What about viega plastic fittings versus brass? We only use plastic for test rigs.


----------

